# HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR WEDS STARR



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

STARR

HOPE YOU HAVE A FANTASTIC BIRTHDAY

LOTS OF LOVE

FROM KELLY​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Have a great day!

Minkey x​


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Starr

Hope you have a lovely day

Love

Moomin, DH and Megan

xxxxxx*​


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday 
Auntie Starr

Lots of Love 
Katie Rose 
xxxxxxx​


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STARR!!*   
*have a lovely day*   

*kj x*


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Masses of       and           for a fantastic birthday hunny!!  
           

Holly


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

STARR​
*HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY *
lots of love
Murtle
xxx
​


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Have a lovely day, sweetie


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Happy birthday Starr hope you have a great day xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Awww you lot are lovely...

Thanks so much for my messages... (ta Kelly for starting it xx ) It really means a lot that you all care.

Had a lovely day so far.. DH bought the most beautiful eternity (ish) ring.. really lovely. 
Been out and about all day... and am off for a yummy chinese tonight with DH, Mum, Dad and a couple of friends...
Can def say that this year beats last year hands down !!

Love you all 

Love Me xxxxx

ps Katie Rose thankyou for the lovely card.. so clever of you xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starr

awww bless ya!! sounds like your having a fab birthday.You deserve it hunny.  enjoy your chinese 

Kelly x


----------

